# Benchmark vs splitfire vs oem



## maddison (May 31, 2012)

What's the score with all these coilpacks? 

Anyone got any opinions (mainly on splitfire vs benchmark)

Are they comparable? Is one any better than the other? 

Are oem coilpacks no worse if they're in good condition? 

And what power/boost levels are they good for? (All 3) 

Had a search, I found one thread but it didn't seem too conclusive


----------



## maddison (May 31, 2012)

And to add another question;

Is it worth converting to the R34 set up (no individual ignition amp)


----------



## Theskycankill (Apr 27, 2015)

Many will upgrade depending on engine spec, boost levels. OEM are fine for normal power although some keep using them to 700hp + with no issues.

Splitfire are a cost effective improvement.

If you are thinking of ditching the ignition amp,then go with Okada Projects,IMO they are a great product producing noticeable gains..but they are expensive.


----------



## maddison (May 31, 2012)

Just had a look at the okada project plasma coils. Not really something I'd consider at that price


----------



## UnderDriven (Jul 9, 2015)

Look up LS2 coils, just did the swap for about £150 on my car, massive improvement and will be great when I go to up the boost in the future. I bet the LS2 coils outperform any other production coil made for the RB26 and at half the cost (or more)

Before:


After:


----------



## Dan ep3 turbo (Sep 29, 2013)

UnderDriven said:


> Look up LS2 coils, just did the swap for about £150 on my car, massive improvement and will be great when I go to up the boost in the future. I bet the LS2 coils outperform any other production coil made for the RB26 and at half the cost (or more)
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...



Are the ls2 coils as good as the Aem smart coils? I was thinking about going Aem coils soon


----------



## UnderDriven (Jul 9, 2015)

Not 100% sure but if you research these coils they are very powerful but you do need to alter the dwell settings in the tune to get the most out of them


----------



## Nappyboy28 (Jan 11, 2014)

I've seen the LS2 conversion before I might look into it.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

I would rather buy Splitfires or Okada Plasmas. Those from a visual look ruin the RB


----------



## maddison (May 31, 2012)

FRRACER said:


> I would rather buy Splitfires or Okada Plasmas. Those from a visual look ruin the RB


I was going to say, they're certainly a function over form modification


----------



## UKPAISLEY (Jan 17, 2003)

I will be honest and say , I have a new HKS dual power amp that I was going to use, but think I may go down the road of using LS2 coils. HKS system uses standard or uprated coils. if you have a decent ECU you can alter the dwel times for the LS2 coils.


----------



## UnderDriven (Jul 9, 2015)

There are several ways to mount them, I don't think its an eye sore, nothing more than running without the center cover on


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Another mod that makes the engine look agricultural .. Not for me.


----------



## UnderDriven (Jul 9, 2015)

Reliability and performance, ill take that over it looking artificial (esp in the engine compartment)


----------



## integra (Jan 29, 2013)

Nothing wrong with Benchmark. For the money, give them a try!


----------



## f5twister (Feb 5, 2013)

i rather have splitfire/okada or oem


----------



## maddison (May 31, 2012)

f5twister said:


> i rather have splitfire/okada or oem


Have you had a negative experience with benchmark then?


----------



## f5twister (Feb 5, 2013)

no but they have proofed performance for years


----------



## Cerro (Apr 4, 2012)

I've got benchmarks - not had an issue and they've got a good warranty on them. Can't argue with the price.


----------

